# burl sickness



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

I just got a hugh burl crotch of that black ash hauled out this morning filled my wheel barrow. its 3 feet tall and 1 50 lbs still 12 ft of this out there. I had Andrew hadden make me a call from it . he said it made him sick when he turned it amd had to get a mask . just wondering is it the wood or the spalt or what that would make you ill? . im going to cut this up in thicker slabs and see whats going on inside. don't want to sell or trade any if its going to kill somebody  any thoughts or input other than send me that toxic poison highly dangerouse wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

Me likey BAB. Me likey Duck. Me likey Duck's BAB.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

Probably just him having a reaction to wood, mold spores or?? The next guy may/probably will not be bothered at all. Nice wood......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 10, 2014)

Different people have different sensitivities? As much as I like working with Cherry it always flares my sinuses up and leaves me with a bad scratchy throat. I've gotten where I will wear a particale mask for any step that causes fine dust. I probably should with any wood, but...

I'm sure the spalt fungus could play a part but you send out lots of spalted wood from what I have seen. I think it would have showed up before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

As far as I know I am the only person here who can turn bab. Therefore since the interest in it is limited to me I will take all of it off your hands so that you injure nobody

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope, just send me that toxic poison highly dangerouse wood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TMAC (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll take my chances in the interest of protecting all my wood barter brethren

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

tim / tony and henry your all are so brave to fall the sword or dive on the grenade to save your fellow man. you all deserve the medal of honor . ill call Obama and request them for you guys

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## bluedot (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe you should send some of this wood to Obama as an incentive.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2014)

bluedot said:


> Maybe you should send some of this wood to Obama as an incentive.



Traitor. Someone construct a gallows . . . . .


.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Nope, just send me that toxic poison highly dangerouse wood


We can dispose of it so the Mississippian doesn't infect and take over the world with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Me likey BAB. Me likey Duck. Me likey Duck's BAB.


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! I like it. I like it a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> tim / tony and henry your all are so brave to fall the sword or dive on the grenade to save your fellow man. you all deserve the medal of honor . ill call Obama and request them for you guys




Yah sure- ya really think he has time- he's a busy guy- golf monday- campaign tues-thurs Vacation for a week- rinse and repeat............. It is good to be the dictato... oppps the King.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Nope, just send me that toxic poison highly dangerouse wood


You are already toxic enough

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

how ya likem now kevin--- barack wants the cap

21 x 21 x 4 to 5 in thick

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Tclem (Aug 10, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> tim / tony and henry your all are so brave to fall the sword or dive on the grenade to save your fellow man. you all deserve the medal of honor . ill call Obama and request them for you guys


I will be 150 before I get the medal but go ahead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Yah sure- ya really think he has time- he's a busy guy- golf monday- campaign tues-thurs Vacation for a week- rinse and repeat............. It is good to be the dictato... oppps the King.


 hes no king the king lives in akron oh now plays for my cavs AGAIN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I will be 150 before I get the medal but go ahead


 
LOL that's how old youll be to collect your social security by then too

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> You are already toxic enough


Durn, Tone, that was a good one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barack Hussein O'bama (Aug 10, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> how ya likem now kevin--- barack wants the cap





 

_We interrupt this program for the following important announcement from the President of the United States. . . . . . ._

Those uh, look um, great . . . . Duck Man. And I'd just like to uhh, say that . . . . um . . . . that Iwilltakethem and uh, I will . . . . sendyou um . . . . the address to . . . . my secret Texas location where you should ummm . . . . shipthem. You will um, receive a small box on your front door in a few minutes and um, that will contain . . . . . your um . . . . . yourpayment. Payment in the form of health care vouchers. Thank you. And god bless Amerika.



_We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming . . . . . . . . . _

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2014)

Where's my BAN button?....hmmm...I know it's around here somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2014)

That stuff is even prettier than I thought it would be... And I had high expectations! Great find, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

lol ok barack you throw in one of them free Obama phones some government cheese and a food stamp card with fifty bucks on it so I can get some shrimp and a lobster and we got a deal

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> That stuff is even prettier than I thought it would be... And I had high expectations! Great find, Duck!


 thanks doc the next section out there has the big burl on it its next. the middle slab would make some very nice cored bowls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 10, 2014)

Deadly stuff for sure ! Looks like someone died trying to get free of it . Just the skull poking out .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

